# Tota's Kittens =^_^=



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

This New Thread will be about Tota's 4 Kittens 

Enjoy :heart


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable! Such sweet babies! But I think there is one missing.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

only picture of the 4th kitten i got when he's only a couple days old <3 <3 <3 



-stay tune for more pictures <3-


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aaaack! They are so tiny and sweet! Goodness, it's hard not to fall in love with all of them! 
Looking forward to more pictures, as they grow so fast! Lol. 
Am I a cat addict or what?? :mrgreen:


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

They are so adorable. As much as I would love to have kittens, I wouldn't give up Buster and Kramer for anything.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SQUEEEEEEEEEES KITTENS!!!! Soooooo tiny and cute...I LOVE hearing kitten mews.....sOooooo sweet!!! They are gorgeous....esp. The calico....sorry love calicos!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

How sweet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....Every time I pop into this thread, I find another reason to smile!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SOOOOOO cute!!!! I'm so glad I don't see actual kittens often, because I'd surely have about 100 by now.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

spirite-
I have a feeling you'd be renamed like 10cats2dogs, lol.

And for kitten addicts, does anyone watch new.livestream.com in fostering kittens? I was soooooo addicted to that for a long time! :cat


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ohhh...I was completely addicted to live video of a kitty foster dad with a bunch of kittens - then they all got adopted, which was great, but I had serious withdrawal. I wonder if that was from livestream? 

I would spend 40 minutes just staring at my computer screen while the kittens were sleeping, just waiting for a tiny movement. It was the best procrastination tactic ever!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

aren't i cute <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That kitten is way beyond cute! <3
Thank you for the pictures and the updates. Nothing like kitten pictures to brighten anyone's day.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww...that face is to die for! She's giving me kitty envy!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

look at my babies learning to play :heart :kittyball :boxing 

and look at Tota's Eyes <3 :heart


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaaaah!!! That little tiger is sooo cute!!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

kitty grooms Mommy Tota <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww Joe they are adorable. In the vidoe it shows you have a drain hole uncovered. Just be careful none of the kittens slips down there and gets stuck. You would be so upset if they did.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jenny bf said:


> Aww Joe they are adorable. In the vidoe it shows you have a drain hole uncovered. Just be careful none of the kittens slips down there and gets stuck. You would be so upset if they did.


i put a box over it so the kitten cant slip ^_^ and Ill be so upset if any fell down there


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

They are soooo cuuuute~ i'll gladly take them off your hands for you >_> Mystery doesnt have to know... right? xD sooo adorable~ and those eyes, really are pretty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

